# Inverter question



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

I have a Genius Power Inverter, it states on it is "soft start" 150W
and DC to AC power surge 450W. On the end of the lead it has a "cigar lighter plug".

Question 1 Can I wire this direct to the leisure battery?

Question 2 Will 150W/450W! be enough to keep my chargable razor charged, lap top and mobile telephone of course not all at the same time.

Regards

Paul


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Question 1. Yes, but use an inline fuse 

Question 2. Yes, all the items you list are quite low power.





Trevor


----------



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

*Inverter Question*

 
Thank you Trevor what size in-line fuse do you suggest?

Regards
Paul

PS May be you could answer the other question on the forum re Inverters!


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Depends on the laptop mine needs 450watt inverter. Check the transform, if it shows the draw in amps times it by 220 that will give you roughly the watts needed.
Also it is better not to run the battery down then plug it in. It draws less if it is not charging the battery back up.

Andy


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

150W/12V = 12.5 amps but many items draw higher initial start up current so I would go for 15 or 20A fuse.

As Andy says, make sure your laptop is rated less than 150W




Trevor


----------



## Des2 (Apr 9, 2010)

*Using the main battery and for how lond?*

Hello,
No quite sure how much current my laptop uses. I run it on a 150w inverter. assuming its using the full 100w how long can I use it with out letting the Ducatos main battery go too low.
Thanks in anticip.
Des


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Hi Des

You don't say what capacity battery you have ?
Assuming 85aH, at 100W you would reach the 50% discharge state in about 5 hours.


Trevor


----------

